# flounder in surf



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know if I done this right. This guy catches a lot of flounder.


----------



## Bottomlineup (Sep 10, 2014)

I've watched a lot of his Utube post and I never have the luck (skill) that he has. I have everything but the gulp shrimp so I am going to try this tomorrow if weather permits. Havent seen this one thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, I use that same rig on days with heavier surf and usually do pretty good with it.

Bear in mind guys, this is in the NE, not the gulf coast, but the principles are the same. He was working the rod almost exactly like I do but a little bit faster. That's the advantage of the two lure combo. The buck tail is heavy and keeps your rig on the bottom at higher retrieve rates.

I actually described this same rig in one of my posts from June I believe. Just make sure you use a heavy enough leader for this rig. If a bluefish or ladyfish hits the plastic up high he will break off both lures if you are rigged too light. I use 30-40lb fluoro for mine.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I was hoping Chris would weigh in on that video. It seemed similar to what he has been talking about in his reports.Somebody ought to get him a go pro.No more having to type out a report,just post a video.
I have been using that rig for quite some time now.very versatile and when tied in 30lb flouro, very strong.
thanks for posting that video


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim, I plan on making some short vids this fall. I say plan, because that doesn't mean I'll follow through lol!


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

man i will volunteer to record you in HD. like a fishing caddy so to speak; but instead of giving you advice i will be able to learn from someone who makes it seem easy....ill even buy a drone camera if it helps. you can have the youtube money i just want on the fish...lol


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Chris are the flounder still in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Hey Chris are the flounder still in the surf?


Yes, but they aren't super thick just yet. Wait a few more weeks. Right now there's an ok amount of fish but they are a good bit smaller on average.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm still looking for the weight that you use. I would also like to see pictures of the surf while fishing. 
What tides are you fishing ?? Incoming or out going.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I want to get in on these beach flounder. I have places over in Mobile where I catch them a lot (not along the beach), but haven't found them here in Pensacola.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I primarily fish the incoming tide and don't mind a little surf action. Too much and it makes it very hard to maintain good bottom contact. If the rig or lure stays above bottom a little, it's ok, but when it's just "trolling" with high current and waves it's very ineffective. That's when I will use the bucktail/dropper method with a 3/4-1oz bucktail.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those dual rigs are pretty effective. In Louisiana that's how a lot of people rig for Speckled Trout using two jig heads with their favorite plastics baits mounted.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kim said:


> Those dual rigs are pretty effective. In Louisiana that's how a lot of people rig for Speckled Trout using two jig heads with their favorite plastics baits mounted.


 They can be very effective but if the blues and ladyfish are bad, they will be counter productive. I still prefer the single lure rig for surf Flounder here, but the two jig combo really shines when the fishing is slow or its rough/dirty.


----------

